# Questions RE: AGR card



## Grandma B (Sep 25, 2007)

After I purchased our sleeper accommodation tickets online in July, I noticed on Amtrak's website their AGR card and signed up. I received the member packet and card today. Can I start earning points with my recently purchased tickets for our LD trip or do I only earn points the next time I book reservations using my AGR card number? If I can start to earn points now, what should be my next step? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 25, 2007)

If you haven't yet taken your trip, simply call Amtrak at 1800-USA-RAIL, speak to an agent, give the agent your reservation number (it doesn't matter if you've already picked up your tickets), and have them add your Guest Rewards Number to your trip.

If you've already taken the trip, then call Amtrak Guest Rewards (a different phone number that I don't know off-hand, but it should be on your AGR card and other materials you received), and they will probably have you send in the ticket stubs from your trip to get credit. There is a "grace period" of sorts for trips taken prior to your registration with AGR. So, if your trip was too long ago, you may not qualify.


----------



## Grandma B (Sep 25, 2007)

rmadisonwi said:


> If you haven't yet taken your trip, simply call Amtrak at 1800-USA-RAIL, speak to an agent, give the agent your reservation number (it doesn't matter if you've already picked up your tickets), and have them add your Guest Rewards Number to your trip.


Thank you for the info. We will be traveling in November, so I will call Amtrak with my reservation number and AGR #.


----------



## Grandma B (Oct 12, 2007)

Can't believe that we can't get any AGR points since we'll be traveling during the dates that points aren't allowed (Nov 18-Nov 25)! :angry:


----------



## sechs (Oct 12, 2007)

You can earn points during the black-out periods -- you just can spend them on train travel.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 12, 2007)

sechs said:


> You can earn points during the black-out periods -- you just can spend them on train travel.


Actually that second half of the sentence should read "you just can*'t* spend them on train travel."

You always earn points for traveling when you pay for a ticket, no matter what time of the year it is. You just can't typically spend points for a free ticket during the peak times around holidays.


----------



## Grandma B (Oct 12, 2007)

AlanB said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > You can earn points during the black-out periods -- you just can spend them on train travel.
> ...



When I checked for my AGR points online, it indicated "0" points. On Amtrak's website, it stated: *Amtrak Guest Rewards Double Points offer on all trains, all travel. Travel between September 17 and December 14, 2007 (excluding November 20 through November 27, 2007) * We're leaving on Nov 18th and returning Nov 25th.


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 12, 2007)

You'll still earn points for your travel. What you won't earn are the bonus points associated with the "Double Points" offer. You'll still get "single points."


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Oct 12, 2007)

The points will not be posted to your account until AFTER you travel. They look to see who traveled, and then add the points for those travelers, based on tickets collected on board the train, not based on tickets purchased. Partly because you could buy tickets, and then cancel the trip and it would be a hassle for them to have to then dock points out of your account if they added them when you bought the ticket. If for some reason they goof and don't post the points after your trip, you can send a copy of your ticket stub and your AGR number, to Amtrak and they will post the points that way. So keep your ticket stubs until you're sure the points for that trip have been posted to your AGR account.


----------



## Grandma B (Oct 12, 2007)

AmtrakWPK said:


> The points will not be posted to your account until AFTER you travel. They look to see who traveled, and then add the points for those travelers, based on tickets collected on board the train, not based on tickets purchased. Partly because you could buy tickets, and then cancel the trip and it would be a hassle for them to have to then dock points out of your account if they added them when you bought the ticket. If for some reason they goof and don't post the points after your trip, you can send a copy of your ticket stub and your AGR number, to Amtrak and they will post the points that way. So keep your ticket stubs until you're sure the points for that trip have been posted to your AGR account.


Thank you!  We'll definitely hold on to our ticket stubs!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 12, 2007)

Grandma B said:


> AmtrakWPK said:
> 
> 
> > The points will not be posted to your account until AFTER you travel. They look to see who traveled, and then add the points for those travelers, based on tickets collected on board the train, not based on tickets purchased. Partly because you could buy tickets, and then cancel the trip and it would be a hassle for them to have to then dock points out of your account if they added them when you bought the ticket. If for some reason they goof and don't post the points after your trip, you can send a copy of your ticket stub and your AGR number, to Amtrak and they will post the points that way. So keep your ticket stubs until you're sure the points for that trip have been posted to your AGR account.
> ...


You can also report missing Amtrak travel points online using a form found on the AGR website. But even then you'll still need those ticket stubs, as they'll ask you for info found only on those stubs.


----------

